# Have I finally found my perfect TT



## zoomzoom321 (Feb 2, 2009)

Hey all,

Been looking for my perfect 225 for a while now and think I've finally found it but need a bit of advice.

It's a 2003 (03) with 88,000 on the clock which seems a bit high and makes me a bit nervous, should I be worried? Is there anything major that needs changing/done to the car at around 90,000 (or anything that should have been changed by now) that I need to be aware of?

The car is for sale with a dealer at £8,700 which seems a good price when compared to others but I guess this is because of the mileage right? It's been for sale for a couple of months now which again makes me feel a bit nervous as I thought someone would have snapped it up by now. Am thinking of going to look at it on Friday and was wondering what kind of offer to put in if I wanted to buy it, any suggestions?

Cheers, am excited to think that I might finally be a fully fledged TT-err!


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Hello and welcome 

If you drop your question in the MK1 forum, I am sure you will get your answer quick


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome, the main thing to check is that the casmbelt and water pump have been changed. Should be done at 50,000 miles or 5 years.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome once you get your TT dont forgettojoin the TTOC www.ttoc.co,uk


----------



## ellejake (Apr 9, 2009)

Welcome


----------

